# is this a Melanochromis joanjohnsonae



## carebear230 (Feb 25, 2013)

hello i was told when he was given to me that this is a Melanochromis joanjohnsonae is it ? 

2013-07-22 14.21.16 by carriepolay, on Flickr


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

carebear230 said:


> hello i was told when he was given to me that this is a Melanochromis joanjohnsonae is it ?


No. The body shape isn't quite right, unless this is a very old male. Can you take a picture with the dorsal fin spread?


----------



## carebear230 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok well can u tell me what it is then ?


----------



## carebear230 (Feb 25, 2013)

i believe he said the common name was exasperatus and all of the images i have been looking at look very very similar.. mines stripes do look much darker in person . and change often . if that is not truly what he is i am soo lost lol


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Melanochromis exasperatus was the original name assigned to the fish we now know as Labidochromis joanjohnsonae. To me it looks like a very old male as Structureguy has already suggested.


----------



## carebear230 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh lol Structureguy changed his post and i did not see it till just now .. yes this guy would be quite old ... and when hes a little pissed he lunges at my other males and try's to bite them ... really cool to watch freaked me out the fist time tho as that's not how my other fish fight .. i'm gonna try and get a good pic . now


----------



## carebear230 (Feb 25, 2013)

hes not putting his freaking fins up ...but his dorsal fin has a what looks like a small white stripe above a black stripe that run the length of his dorsal fin does that help ? ... here is a bit better of a pic .. his egg spot on his anal fin is almost orange .. ? 

2013-07-23 13.02.48 by carriepolay, on Flickr


----------

